# 2011 MECA Southwest Audiofest up to 9 events!



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

Here's the current schedule as of today. These shows may not all be listed on the MECA Event schedule yet, but they *are* all sanctioned:

Saturday, November 13th, 2010
The Specialists on Broadway
5602 E. Broadway
Tucson, AZ 85711

Saturday, December 4th, 2011
Soundz N Performance
812 E. Camelback
Phoenix, AZ 85014

Saturday, January 15th, 2011
Soundz N Performance
812 E. Camelback
Phoenix, AZ 85014

Saturday, February 19th, 2011
Soundz N Performance
812 E. Camelback
Phoenix, AZ 85014 

Saturday, April 9th, 2011
Soundz N Performance
812 E. Camelback
Phoenix, AZ 85014

Saturday, June 11th, 2011
Audio Adrenaline
2517 Great Western, Suite P
Prescott Valley, AZ 86314

Saturday, July 9th, 2011
Audio Adrenaline
2517 Great Western, Suite P
Prescott Valley, AZ 86314

Saturday, August 13th, 2011
Audio Adrenaline
2517 Great Western, Suite P
Prescott Valley, AZ 86314

Saturday, October 1st, 2011
Arizona Soundfest State Finals
Audio Adrenaline
2517 Great Western, Suite P
Prescott Valley, AZ 86314

Sounds off's are back in a big time way!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks, Dave! Looks like I should be able to attend most, if not all, of these. Looking forward to it.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I should be able to make a few of those. Always looking forward to hanging with the buzzman


----------



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

Dave Ritter said:


> Here's the current schedule as of today. These shows may not all be listed on the MECA Event schedule yet, but they *are* all sanctioned:
> 
> Saturday, November 13th, 2010
> The Specialists on Broadway
> ...


*The December 4th show in Phoenix has been moved to Hooter's on Bell Canyon!*

Here is the new flyer for the December 4th MECA Southwest Audiofest event hosted by Soundz N Performance:

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/12-04-10AZ.pdf

Soundz N Performance is also hosting a charity car show benefitting The Boys & Girls club and the Phoenix Children's Hospital Foundation. Please contact Michael Guy at Sound N Performance [email protected] for details.

We look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I should be able to make a few of those. Always looking forward to hanging with the buzzman


Hey Jim, that would be awesome man. Make sure you let me know when Big Red is coming East so I can be sure to be there.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Dave Ritter said:


> *The December 4th show in Phoenix has been moved to Hooter's on Bell Canyon!*
> 
> . . . .


Hooters?! Not fair. Now all the SPL guys with their big woofers will get all the play!  :laugh:


----------

